# sr20ve



## Mint (Feb 28, 2006)

im thinking about getting it, so i just had one small question about it

how much mpg does it get on city and highway if you drive it normally.... i just wanna know cuz i dot really plan on racing it but i want to be able to stand a chance agaisnt certain people i know on the track

Thanks


----------



## Mint (Feb 28, 2006)

and what is the drivetrain??


sorry about the noob questions, im just starting to get into the whole racing thing


----------



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

i'm not sure but i guess around 28mpg??? But yea the sr20ve would kick alot of ass...VVL PRIDE


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you're worried about mpg, you simply shouldn't be doing any sort of modding or engine swap.


----------



## deadlyrays (Dec 27, 2005)

get it. neo vvl. i wish i had an sr20ve..


----------



## Mint (Feb 28, 2006)

a buddy of mine told me that its a FWD motor... is that tru


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

yup yup FWD motor. 

I'm selling one I bought, but locally...


----------

